
Ask HN: How do you dress to work as an introvert? - Fritz_Daniel42
I work in a small startup with ~30 employees. Its an open office plan (We are 5 devs. mixed with marketing, sales &amp; support). Am often being teased for wearing only lacoste to work.<p>I happen to be the youngest person there (22yrs) and also an introvert. Dressing of the things I struggle as person.<p>Thanks
======
recrudesce
Superdry hoodie, unbranded jeans, and Vans 100% of the time.

If people comment on the way you dress, then that shows their own personality
flaws, not yours. Dress how you want, as long as it's within the company
policy.

